# Salt water vrs freshwater tank



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

Its been a fear of mine to start a saltwater tank as ive never attempted it , the more i read the more i want to try , but i feel its a big step. 

Can you all give me advice as to which you prefer and why 

Thank you in advace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ive never done a reef- but I want to SO SO SO bad one day I just dont have that type of $ yet as im still quite young lol 

I prefer SW because its a lot more involvement with your tank. And it looks scientific


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not into saltwater but you'd need a hydrometer or refractometer to check the salinity. 

I think you can make it difficult like growing corals or simple like just fish or inverts, maybe only macro-algae for 'plants'.


----------



## Austin Ron (Jun 24, 2018)

I had a reef tank back when they first got popular years ago. I lost interest in them real quick. 

Part of it was back then most everything was wild caught and not farm grown. So, stories about people destroying reefs with dynamite and using things like cyanide to stun the fish so they could be captured were popping in all the magazines and literature of the hobby.

That’s probably changed a lot by now but I think I’m still done. Even things like water changes are more complicated because of the salt, which is not cheap by the way. And it gets everywhere. Be ready for salt creep on everything.

When you consider the cost and time of it all - equipment, livestock, chemicals, mortality rate, etc. it’s just not something I’m interested in anymore.

But, don’t get me wrong. They’re beautiful when done right and I always stop and look at a nice reef when I see one. But, I’ve never gotten the urge to jump back in.

Just my personal opinion of course.


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

So much is going on in the saltwater hobby. Their are new fish being raised in captivity all the time. Many corals are Frag'd now days. Lots of aquaculture going on with corals.

The issues with saltwater become less if you start with a large tank 125 gallons and up. Larger water volumes work best in saltwater as stability is the most important factor in success. Many hobbyist don't even do water changes. With ICP testing you can make adjustments to the water chemistry so that water doesn't need to be changed.

I enjoy both sides of the aquarium hobby as they are a like but different


----------



## adalah (Feb 10, 2019)

That's interesting!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

i have had both. salt water is more $$$, but I find a high tech planted tank way harder. part of that is the equipment for freshwater is not nearly as advanced( see the more $$ part) there is also a lot less info on fresh water plants then there is on reefs. I would say easily 25 to 1

they are both pretty, just in different ways.


----------

